# Der Hüter - Begegnung der dritten Art ..



## arieos (6. Dezember 2008)

Bin mit meinem Hüter nun auf lv 29 und muss sagen,das der Char mir unheimlich ist. Bin gestern erst das dritte mal gestorben, da ich mit ner Gruppe Runis unterwegs war, die alle dachten sie seinen melees und fokusdamage war ein fremdwort. Egal. 

Mich erstaunt die klasse immer wieder. Den ersten richtigen AHA Effekt hatte ich, als ich die Ruinen von Cardolan alleine gemacht habe. Ich war bis dato recht vorsichtig beim questen, dachte mir dann aber, ach was solls. Probiers. Zack .. Gruppenquest alleine gemacht. Und so gings dann immer weiter. Gestern, mit lv 29 mußte ich festellen, das ich die Auerochsen quest mit den lv 32 Singnatur Büffeln mal eben ganz locker alleine mache. Das ging mit meinem Waffi damals nicht. Definitiv nicht. 
Ich mach signatur mobs bis zu 4 lv über mir platt und hab dann noch locker hälfte Moral über. mit 1000 kraft auf dem lv langt das auch, ohne das es wirklich eng wird. 

Bleibt das so ? Ist der Hüter die Überklasse ? In der grupppe tank ich gut 3 elite, ohne das es wirklich eng wird. Geht das immer so weiter ? 

Was habt ihr denn so für Erfahrungen gesammelt ? Findet ihr das verhüterli zu stark, zu schwach ?

Gibts hier schon welche, die die Klasse auf 60 haben ?


----------



## Olfmo (7. Dezember 2008)

Habe ich bisher von vielen gehört, dass der Hüter sehr stark sein muss... hoffentlich ist die Klasse nicht zu stark, aber ich denk das wird sich erst zeigen wenn mehr Leute in den höheren Leveln sind.


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. Dezember 2008)

Meine Freundin ist mit ihrem Hüter mittlerweile Level 41 und sie sagt, dass der die ganze Zeit so übermäßig stark ist.
Auch mein Runenbewahrer kann da ein Lied von singen.

Die neuen Klassen sind devinitiv stärker als die alten Klassen.


----------



## Knurrbauch (7. Dezember 2008)

Da wird sicher noch die Balancingschraube angezogen... die gehen einfach zu krass ab.


----------



## The Adder (7. Dezember 2008)

Also übermäßig stark finde ich weder Runenbewahrer noch Hüter. Stark sind beide schon.

Kann aber auch daran liegen, daß ich meinen Hüter erst bis auf 22 gespielt habe (und nahezu die ganze Zeit mit der Runi einer Bekannten zusammengespielt habe).

Der Hüter hat einfach nur mehr Optionen als die älteren Klassen - und durch die Flexibilität spielt er sich in erfahrener Hand schon sehr viel flüssiger und schneller als wir unsere alten Klassen damals (beim ersten Mal) gespielt haben.

Unter anderem habe ich den Eindruck, daß Aggro halten beim Hüter schon wirklich ein Fulltime-job ist. Mit meinem Wächter hatte ich damit aber wirklich sehr viel weniger zu tun als mit dem Hüter (und die Bardin damals hat weit mehr gemacht als die Runenbewahrerin dieser Tage). In einer Hügelgrabgruppe gestern (mein Hüter, 1 niedrigerstufiger Wächter, 2 Barden, Kundi) habe ich dermaßen häufig die Aggro verloren (an den Wächter [was eventuell am Spielstil liegt] und an einen der beiden Barden - was eher an mir oder dem Hüter liegt), daß ich mich regelrecht geschämt habe.
Allgemein hatte ich den Eindruck, daß die Performance des Hüters umso schlechter wird, je mehr Ziele da sind - etwas womit ein Wächter auch, aber weniger Probleme hat.


----------



## arieos (8. Dezember 2008)

Mann muss sich echt ein Gambit-System anlegen, wenns ans Tanken geht. Da hab ich auch noch keinen perfekten Plan. Und es ist weniger Anstregend, wenn di anderen den Hüter erstmal antanken lassen. Es braucht halt Zeit.

Komisch ist allerdings, das die Wächter die einzigen sind, die den Hüter belächeln und mann sogar eine ziemlich offene Ablehnung merkt. Da ist mann zu dritt unterwegs, der Wächter 3 Level unter einem, es ist aber völlig wurscht. Da wird einem umbedingt die Aggro abgenommen ..  ( gleich alles raushauen um aggro zu ziehen ), dann stirbt der Wächter, weil der schaden zu groß ist den er kassiert und zum schluss gibts noch nen ausfallenden Kommentar. 

Komisch.


----------



## Tikume (8. Dezember 2008)

Das wundert dich? Wenn man seinen Job streitig gemacht bekommt kann man empfindlich reagieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich fänds glaub ich auch nicht lustig, wenn ich mit dem Wächter unterwegs bin udn da kommt so ein Hüter daher, der nichtmal schwere Rüssi trägt und meint hier tanken zu müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zwar auch, weil ich denke, dass der Hüter eben nicht gut tanken kann. Gut, es kann an mir liegen, bin jetzt Level 43 (fast 44) - bloodberrys besagte Freundin - und habe in meiner ganzen Karriere (die zugegebenermaßen nur aus 4-5 Gruppenquests ohne Highlvl-Hilfe bestand) gerade mal 3 Gegner getankt. Es klappt einfach nicht. Allerdings denke ich auch, dass das mit an mir liegt. Ich bins vom Wächter so gewohnt, dass es so unheimlich leicht ist, die Aggro zu ziehen und zu halten; mit den Hüter komm ich dagegen noch nicht wirklich klar.
Dafür überzeuct er mich im Solospiel um so mehr - und meinen Platz in den Gruppen oder gar im Raid werde ich schon noch rechtzeitig finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lossehelin (10. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn der Hütter so gut tanken könnte wie ihr es gerne hättet, dann würde man den Wächter in die Tonne kloppen oder nicht?
Er muss die Aggro an den Wächter verlieren oder an Barden.
Sonst wäre es wirklich eine Überklasse.


----------



## Leigh (10. Dezember 2008)

An den Barden hab ich sie noch nie verloren udn wenn ich es getan hätte, hätte ich mich auch wirklich geschämt. Einen Wächter hatte ich bisher noch nie dabei. (Will halt erstmal Leveln bis ich nach Eregion kann, danach lass ich mir wieder etwas Zeit.) Es waren wie immer die Jäger, die mir ganz arge Probleme machen.

Und seit Moria kann man den Wächter und den Barden eh in die Tonne kloppen. Gut, das wird morgen geändert, aber.. Und außerdem gehört das hier auch gar nicht her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (10. Dezember 2008)

auch wenn es nicht hierher gehört: dass der Wächter seit Moria extrem Probleme hat, habe ich mitbekommen, nicht nur vom Hörensagen, nein ich merke es auch im Gruppenspiel, ich heile momentan mindestens genau so viel auf Waffenmeister und Hauptleute...

warum allerdings viele Leute jammern, der Barde sei in irgend einer Weise schlechter geworden ist mir völlig schleierhaft... ich spiele seit Moria fast hauptsächlich meinen Barden und der kommt nach wie vor super klar... es gibt weder Probleme mit Aggro, noch beim Heilen, auch im Solospiel ist er wie früher absolut spielbar und weiterhin kaum tot zu bekommen gegen einzelne Gegner zumindest


----------



## Leigh (10. Dezember 2008)

Die Probleme des Barden kenne ich widerum nur vom Hörensagen, also keine Gewähr darauf. ;P
Allerdings könnte ich es mir gut vorstellen, dass man den Wächter und den Barden erstmal ein wneig benachteiligt hat, damit die neuen Klassen sich integrieren können. Der Hüter als Pseudotank und der Runenbewahrer als Aushilfsheiler. In den Patchnotes für morgen steht ja schon, dass beim Wächter so Einiges wieder verbessert wird; dann kommt meine Große wohl auch bald wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.


----------



## arieos (11. Dezember 2008)

Also gruselig finde ich, das ich schon jetzt an´s Cap komme. Im kamof mit den buffs die mann bekommt >> zack 15 % Blocken .. parieren lieg ich dann immer so bei 11 und Ausweichen auch 15 %. Und das is das Ende der Fahnenstange. 

Nachdem ich nun in Dol Dinen so einiges an Gruppen quests gemacht habe, ist es so, das wenn ein Wächter dabei ist ich gelassen nur an Damage denke. Auch wenn ich einige Lv übe rihm bin. Das is mir schnurz mittlerweile. Wenn dann mal so ein Troll ausbricht, dann schnapp ich mir den und Tank den halt, wenn nicht .. schaden, schaden, schaden.  

Wenn kein Wächter dabei ist, sag ich immer vorher, das mir alle ein wenig Zeit lassen sollen und dann ist das alles kein Problem. Hinterhalt, zack, dann faust-gambits und die katze ist im Sack.


----------



## Yldrasson (12. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das wundert dich? Wenn man seinen Job streitig gemacht bekommt kann man empfindlich reagieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selbst der Hintergrund ist vom Hüter abgekupfert.

Wächter (früher) :
_Verteidiger von Heim und Hof, an vorderster Front des Kampfes!_

Hüter:
_Verteidiger von Heim und Hof!_

Wächter (jetzt) :
_An vorderster Front des Kampfes!_

Und auch das Kampfsystem ist ähnlich, beide Klassen verfügen über Ketten-Angriffe.
Nur sind diese beim Hüter manuell auslösbar, während der Wächter - Kampfstil auf Reaktionärfähigkeiten beruht.
Früher war ich überzeugter Wächter - jetzt überzeugter Hüter!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin ja auch vom Wächter auf den Hüter gewechselt, aber hey, ähnlich sind die Kampfsysteme nun wirklich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vetaro hat den Hüter in seinem Blogbeitrag ja mal beschrieben und dort steht irgendwo, man hätte ihn als "Etwas, das keiner erwartet" ankündigen sollen. Und Vetrao hat verdammt Recht!


----------



## Knurrbauch (13. Dezember 2008)

Dito, bin auch von Wächterin auf Hüter gewechselt und bestätige das. Das Gambitsystem ist schweinegeil und hoffentlich arbeiten sich da mit ansteigender Stufe auch Spezialisten raus. Ja, Gruppentechnisch flitze ich immernoch von Brandherd zu Brandherd um zu retten was zu retten ist, aber die Wächter können ja wenigstens wieder etwas kontrollierter tanken - vielleicht nützt das auch den überzeugten Hütern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich bleib Wächter, auch wenn wir jetzt nur noch in der Nische des Ini/Raid Bosstankens stecken. Wenn ich seh was in der Schattenbinge so an kritischen Treffern auf die arme Dose einprasselt weiss ich, hier kommt kein Hüter mit Lederrüstung an den Wächter heran.

Das sich noch was am Wächter ändert, glaube ich nicht. Schliesslich ist der Designer des Wächters auch für den Hüter zuständig. Was ihm am Herzen liegt, merken wir Dosen nun deutlich.
Warum ich trotzdem Wächter bleibe ist doch klar. Wir leisten Widerstand bis zum Schluss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horun (22. Dezember 2008)

zocke auch einen hüter und muss sagen es stimmt aggrohalten ist ein fulltimejop und wenn man dan noch schutzgamits dazwieschen schien will kann man gleich aufhören da die aggro dan weg is sehe die position vom hüter als add tank (fals es für den wächter zuviele mobs sind) und mittlerem dd da der purem schanden den er rausklopen kann etwa im bereich vom Kundignen und Schurken liegt wenn man gut skillt und  sich vieleicht noch bisl mit den gambits beschäftigt sogar bischen höher als ein Kundiger oder Schurke zumindest auf level 44 wo meiner is


----------



## Leigh (23. Dezember 2008)

Wäre schön, wenn du um der Lesbarkeit Willen ein paar Satzzeichen eingefügt hättest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich denke, wenn man sich nicht mit den Gambits auseinander setzt hat man beim Hüter sowieso eigentlich schon verloren. ^^


----------



## CrossOverkill (2. Januar 2009)

*hallo zusammen wollte mich mal über erfahrungen anderer mit dem hüter schlau machen.. bin dann hier gelandet:
Hab meinen hüter schon ne weile auf 60 und finde die aussage* das der hüter soviel schaden macht wie schurke oder Kundiger * echt witzig 
stimmt aber nicht ganz lol 
Ich hab meinen hüter auf dem weg des speers geskillt und muss mich vor dem waffi nicht verstecken 
ihr solltet euch auch mal mit dem gedanken anfreunden das der hüter weder den Wächter noch den waffi ersetzen soll, er soll die beiden nur ergänzen
Um ihnen das leben zu erleichtern zb wenn einer der mobs ausbückst oder der Wächter zuviele mops hat
Der hüter ist durchaus eine gute klasse, und wenn man fein seine gambits lernt kann man auch gut agro halten bzw Schaden machen je nach dem was halt gebraucht wird 
Wir sind im raids vorne immer zu dritt waffi hüter und wächter ... Spitzen team wobei der hüter halt als springer agiert 
Hilft halt da aus wo es nötig ist oder fängt ausreissende mobs ein 

Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen das ihr den hütter als eigenständige klasse sehn solltet und nicht als ersatz für ne andere klasse 

gruss Cross  * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (2. Januar 2009)

Und wer sieht ihn hier als Ersatz? Richtig, keiner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du sagst uns hier Dinge, die wir sowieso schon wissen.
Die Aussage "Ich hab meinen Hüter jetzt schon ne Weile auf 60" und das Dickschreiben deines Textes plus der Tatsache, dass dies dein erster Post ist, lassen dich allemal ein wenig wichtigtuerisch erscheinen, statt hilfreich.


----------



## CrossOverkill (2. Januar 2009)

ersten frag ich mich was dickschrift oder das ich hier den ersten post hab mit wichtigtuen zu schafen hat und zu thema ersatz *sehn doch ziemlich viele den hüter als ersatz *wenn du lesen könntest hättest du das auch gemerkt nicht nur hier sondern auch in anderen foren* Zweitens hab ich hier nur geschrieben was ich denke und ist kein grund hier einen runter zu machen oder anzuprangern hättest du eine gewisse erziehung genossen wüstest du das auch. Aber will mich eh ned mit leuten zancken die so arogant sind und denken wenn sie viele post haben das sie besser sind als andere in einem forum


----------



## Knurrbauch (3. Januar 2009)

"Dickschrift" (im Fachjargon auch FETT genannt) wird fast seit Anbeginn des Internets mit grafischer Darstellung als *schreien* gebraucht. Ist natürlich alles eine Frage der Wahrnehmung, wenn du es vielleicht einfach aus Gründen der verbesserten Lesbarkeit nutzt - es hat eine unterschwellige Bedeutung, nicht nur hier, generell in Chats, Foren, Messenger etc. pp.
Du musst dich deshalb nicht gleich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, geschweige denn direkt mit einem der Top-Totschlagargumente "gewisse Erziehung" um den Busch kommen. Leider beschränkt sich so ein Forum nun mal auf die optische Wahrnehmung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe etwas Klarheit erreicht zu haben, gehabt euch wohl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farodien (5. Januar 2009)

Naja, generell waren beide Posts überflüssig, aber er hat schon recht was hat die Anzahl der Posts und die evtl. falsche Wahl des Schriftformats mit *wichtigtuerei* zu tun? 
Und ob lange oder sehr lange auf 60 ist denke ich mal sehr unrelevant, die Erfahrung die er mit Gambits und Gruppenspiel gemacht haben zählen denke ich mal und die hat er beschrieben.

Die Antwort darauf war natürlich genauso überflüssig wie mein Post jetzt hier, aber ich selber sammel gerade noch Erfahrungen mit dem Hüter, diese reichen allerdings noch nicht aus um hier mit reden zu können, nur eines evtl. ich hätte/habe mit den Hüter keine Lust einem Wächter seine Rolle streitig zu machen, ist doch viel entspannter Schaden zu machen und ggf. mal einer anderen Klasse die Adds zu nehmen.

In diesem Sinne

Ein bißchen mehr Toleranz gegenüber kleinen Fehlern anderer wäre mal wieder was feines......könnt ihr bitte in den OOC Channel wechseln, Technische Fragen sind keine Beratungen, da geht es nur um Ingame Sachen....*hüstel*


----------



## Leigh (6. Januar 2009)

Farodien schrieb:


> ist doch viel entspannter Schaden zu machen und ggf. mal einer anderen Klasse die Adds zu nehmen.


Und wo nimmst du den Schaden her? Wächter, Kundis und Schurken nimmt man doch auch nicht des Schadens wegen mit.
Die Rolle des persönlichen Aufpassers des Barden passt dem Hüter meiner Meinung nach schon um Einiges besser.

Dazu muss ich allerdings sagen, dass ich noch nie in einer Ini war während ich die Speerskillung drin hatte. Ich fahre im Moment die Faust-Schild-Schiene und das gefällt mir so eigentlich ganz gut. In brenzligen Situationen kann nämlich "Überzeugung" Leben retten, bis der Barde wieder genug Zeit hat eine ordentliche Heilung durch zu bekommen.


----------

